# Cost of Exterior French Doors and Replacement Windows



## pors996 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just joined the forum, I am bidding on a house right now that if I get will undergo a major renovation. I am working on my budget and started researching doors and windows. I was shocked at how expensive they are. I want to add 3 exterior french doors that are 6ft, and 2 foot side panels on each side. I priced out the anderson 200 series which is the entry level. The doors with the panels are are coming at 3700 a door plus 1500 to 2000 installation per door. Windows were about 350 pkus 350 to 400 per opening. If these are the numbers I will most likely only replace the windows right now. I cant see spending 15000 for 3 doors. Thoughts and feedback appreciated.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

I would find another contractor. $2K is a bit much to install a door. Or do you mean these doors are going where there is no existing door right now? These are door prices at Home Depot. 

I would shop around. Would your contractor let YOU supply the doors instead? You may also qualify for rebates if you buy certain windows with certain energy star ratings.

BTW, Welcome to HouseRepairTalk!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds like major construction unless you are just replacing what is there.


----------



## wmhoo (Aug 18, 2011)

We are having a single french door replaced, andersen 400 series.  Cost to remove the old one, install new one, repaint, retrim, etc is $5000, roughly $3000 for teh door and $2000 for the install.  I think I can get them down $500 to $1000, but still looking at $4K +.

Taint cheap!


----------

